# Itchy 10 Yr Old Poodle?



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Could he have a flea?


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I might have been editing my post while you were replying, but I don't live in an area that is prone to fleas ticks or lice and from close inspection of his skin he does not have any of those.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I agree with taking away the unusual-to-Stryder treats and using ones he's more accustomed to such as his kibble. And maybe some Madra Mor Soothe baths for the time being, based on what I've read over at another forum . If you are worried about kidneys, maybe it's time for an updated blood panel?


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks. I plan to give him a bath in something moisturizing tomorrow if I have time. I'm not worried about his bodily functions because he's currently acting totally normally, unless someone says 'my dog had such and such wrong internally and the first sign was he got itchy'.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It does sound like a flea, I have to say. A fine tooth comb would reveal if there is any flea dirt in his coat.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I know you mentioned you are in a place not prone to fleas, but it only takes one bite to trigger a reaction in some dogs. I was also told that it can take up to two weeks from that one bite for the itch to fade away. 

My DD has a shih tzu that is so allergic to fleas, I swear, he itches if he hears someone say the word flea. Bug is sensitive, too. I took him to the park and he picked up a flea or two (I found one, at least) he scratched, chewed and licked endlessly for what seemed like forever. 

Even a biting fly, mosquito, ant bite or whatever can cause the red dots and incessant itching. 
Poor Stryder, and poor you. That itching is miserable for everyone.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

If there is any possibility of a flea or two bathe him using Dawn dishwashing liquid. Soap up his neck first so if there are fleas they can't move to his head as you bathe the rest of him. Wash the rest of him and rinse really well, then rinse again. This is mild and won't hurt him. Then wait a while and see if his itching and scratching settles down. Sure sounds like a flea or two. Besides the bites from the fleas they are also bothered by the critters moving around on them.

If it appears it was fleas then look into a good flea treatment so he doesn't get them again.


Good luck.

VQ


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks guys. I would say there would be about a 0.1% chance of it being fleas. 
A. We are not prone to fleas on my area
B. Though it's semi warm at the moment we are in winter here and there are absolutely no bugs at this point in the year. 
C. I have checked him over extremely thoroughly and there is no signs of fleas or flea dirt. 
D. He has not only been coming with me to my grooming salon since he was a baby 10 years ago but also came with me to the barn nearly everyday for about 5 years and has never once gotten a flea. 

Unless people are travelling to places that have fleas and such no one in my area treats for fleas preemptively. 
I'm not at all trying to discount what anyone is saying just would like to hear maybe some different ideas due to the fact that the chances of fleas are very very minute.


----------



## TeamPoodle (Aug 10, 2015)

I would try a bath with a mild shampoo and see if that helps. When we brought home Riley he scratched like crazy until he got used to our environment and us (part of it was stress, part was the house, part was the very strong shampoo the groomer had used). We used a chamomile and oatmeal shampoo and that helped, as did just him getting used to the house.

If you haven't changed any detergents that you use, it might be something in the new foods he has gotten. I think eliminating those and seeing if the scratching lessens isn't a bad idea.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Are minis susceptible to SA like standards are? I have read that can come up later in life.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks guys.
I gave him a bath and nothing really jumped out at me about his skin except maybe a bit of 'old dog skin'. Old dog skin slightly resembles the look of lice (hard to describe), so there is a tiny possibility it could be that but I'm about 90% positive it's not. I'm gonna keep an eye on that. He also had a couple of tiny scabs, mostly I think from scratching and causing tiny irritation. Most areas weren't too sore/rashy looking but his skin did look a little on the pinker side imo.
However it just hit me this morning while I was working that my neighbour had given stryder a cat treat saturday evening and the scratching appeared to start early sunday. Not sure if cat treats tend to have something in them that doesn't agree with dog or if stryder was just allergic to something in them, but I think that's looking like a stronger possibility. Stryder has had everything that I have been given him before and not had issues. He's gotten bully sticks for a good couple months now no issues, he's gotten a couple bones, but didn't have a bone for I would say a full week before the itching. He's gotten cheese and egg in table scrap form before and been fine (though he's maybe getting a little more quantity), so I'm going to cross fingers that the cat treats are what did this.

I'm not sure if SA travels in toy/mini lines (my dog's parents are toys but he ended up overgrown). I will look into that.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I've been watching this thread as Abbey has starting itching too.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

So he's slowly starting to become less itchy. The day after his bath I got my other groomer to take a look at him as she's from an area that is more prone to fleas/lice and she confirmed that she didn't see any evidence. I didn't get all the 'other' foods but out of his right till a day or 2 ago. He's still a bit itchy but it's definitely lessening. I'm gonna keep everything cut out until he's totally itch free for at least a couple weeks then add back in the least likely offenders then wait to see if there's a reaction. If not add in something else. He won't get the next door neighbour's cat treats again but the other things I was giving him (bully sticks, raw bones, egg) I'd like to give him again so want to see if he reacts to them.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

It sounds like he may have developed an allergy to something. It could be environmental or food. My girl has both. Environmental allergies your vet could put him on Apaquil but only after a battery of tests. 

It is usually food allergies so you might try only feeding his regular food, no treats of any kind until his symptoms have gone away for a while, then add one item and if no reaction over a few weeks then add another and eventually you will find the item that he may be allergic to.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Could have also been some other type of bug bite. Perhaps he has developed an allergy or perhaps he needs a more moisturizing shampoo now that he is older.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks guys. He is now totally back to normal. I re-introduced bully sticks, cheese, and some treats. I haven't yet re-introduced the egg or the lamb bone that he had the day his itching started. I think it's highly likely that its the lamb bone which would be too bad, but it is what it is.


----------

